# Portland-area voters reject TriMet bus-buying measure



## DET63 (Nov 3, 2010)

> Voters in Multnomah, Clackamas and Washington counties have rejected TriMet's *$125 million property-tax measure* to replace aging buses and improve shoddy stops.
> 
> Passage would have relieved some of the stress on the transit agency's growing budget problems.
> 
> ...


Link

This is a pretty liberal area, if not downright "green" area. I'm surprised this failed.


----------

